# Apple new product announcements



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe I'm getting jaded, but so far (an hour and twenty minutes into the spiel) there isn't a single item that offers a compelling reason to upgrade anything I've got.  

I'm thinking that I'm not in their target audience anymore.

Mike


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, I have an iPhone 4, and seeing the new stuff I'm going "thinner good, lighter good, longer okay, different connector good, faster connection good, same size hard drive WHAT".  

Never mind.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking to replace my iPhone 4 but after seeing the new iPhone 5, I'm underwhelmed...I'll be getting the 4S instead.  For my money it's a better value and will meet my needs just fine.  I didn't really see anything in the iPhone 5 that was a "must-have".  

And to top it off it's got a new connector which will, of course, encourage the purchase of new speakers and accessories or require the use of an adapter to utilize the ones I already have.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't overly impressed by the 5 either.  I can't upgrade until next fall anyway since I just did a 2 year contract for my 4s last fall.

I'm not a big fan of going to a 4" screen.  One of the main reasons I went with the iPhone over the Androids I was considering is I preferred the 3.5" screen to the 4-4.5" screens on the Droids.  Getting up to that size just gets bulkier than I like for carrying a phone in my pants pocket. And I have an iPad for when I need more screen real estate.  I don't really do anything on my iPhone that needs a big screen anyway--mainly just calls, texts and e-mails, check faceboook/twitter, listen to music and play some simple games like Words with Friends, Bejeweled etc.  Occasionally read a little in the Kindle app or newspaper apps if stuck in a waiting room--but not often enough that I want a bigger screen as I do most of my reading on my iPad and Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the thing that hooked me on the 5 is the new, faster processor. That speed is so important, and even incremental upgrades there are worth it for me. And I will like the slightly larger screen.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I will probably go for the 5 when it's time for me to upgrade next spring. I currently have a Droid and while I actually like the phone, I have problems with it randomly freezing and shutting down...usually while I'm trying to do something, like read an incoming text or answering a call! My nieces have had the same issue with the Motorola phones so I think I will stay away from them in the future. Since I already have an iPod Touch and an iPad at least the learning curve should be much smaller.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't overly impressed by the 5 either. I can't upgrade until next fall anyway since I just did a 2 year contract for my 4s last fall.


I think the 5 looks sleek and sexy as all get out, but I'm in the same boat--no upgrade for me right now, as I just did a 2-yr contract for my 4s last December. But I'm totally happy with my 4s, so I can do without this upgrade anyway, especially with iOS 6 coming out next week. The new iOS releases always make it seem like you're getting a new phone, anyway.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm underwhelmed also.

The increased cost in adapters is what's making me hesitate.  Let's see......I dock it in on my nightstand ($30), in the car ($30), and on the speakers at work ($30).  I really think they should include at least ONE adapter with the new product, not a silly USB cord.

That's not to say I won't get it, but I may wait for a hands-on at a store first.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just upgraded to the 4s this summer so I'll be waiting to upgrade to the 5. Since having the iPad I don't do as much as I used to do on the phone so waiting is a problem for me. I would actually like the bigger screen but other than that I'm happy with my 4s.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, gosh! I was just thinking of one adapter, no big deal, but your post brought to mind that I have three cables in the house and one in the car.


Note that a new cable is $10 cheaper than the adapter, so the only reason to buy the adapter is places where you can't replace the cable. ie. custom car cables (like the BMW Y-cable), speaker docks and things like that with a built-in 30-pin dock connector. If you're winding up in a plain-jane USB port, just buy the new cable instead.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a 3GS which became obsolete during the press conference, so I am upgrading. My husband placed the order at 6 am yesterday through AT&T and our new phones will be arriving on the 21st. My 3GS was showing its age so I am happy to be getting a new one. I was also at the top of the line in the family for a new phone (well out of my 2 yr contract, I think it ended last December). My husband is also eligible for an upgrade. He'll be handing down his 4GS to our future DIL (she's on the family plan). She has a 3GS with a cracked screen so I know she'll love her new phone.

Like everyone else, I'm PO'ed about the price of the cables and adapters. That little adapter is $30? It probably costs $1 to make! I also have a great holder in my car that I use every time I'm driving. That will probably cost a fortune to upgrade.  

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

One could also wait a bit for some other companies to make cables and adapters.

I image monoprice.com will have cheap cables just like they do for the current Apple cables.  Maybe adapters too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm probably going to get one of the new iPod Touches....like the upgrades....

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to recall that quite some time ago, Apple signed an agreement with the European Union to use standard power connectors (micro-USB)on their cell phones in the future. I think it's a requirement in the EU now. 

They had an exemption for a while to include an adapter in lieu of actually adhering to the standard, I guess that's still in effect. 


Mike


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm probably going to get one of the new iPod Touches....like the upgrades....
> 
> Betsy


I'm lusting after the new touch. My Galaxy mp3 player works perfectly but... new gadget fever! I wish it were a little cheaper, though, as the 8.9" Fire is also tempting when they're at the same price point


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll be waiting for a third party adapter at a cheaper price. I imagine they'll be less than $5 on eBay in a couple of months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

